# Our new buddy! Pure Camelot Male



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

*Our new buddy! Pure Camelot Male *New Pics**

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y269/0rkid/l_376db09894374f84bf3d71f57eb6f9a8.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y269/0rkid/l_754d3d25a1da4f56aa0a1f8c9facd975.jpg

More pics later in the thread, I posted this on my phone so I had to do link format. Instant photo-madness later on in the thread. 


Our new baby! Idne cute!

More pics soon 

I love this dog. No name just yet.

BIG boy


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Def a cute big boy!


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks  

Picked him up today. People are terrified of him at first. (Like at the gas station) Funny what they say when I show them how sweet he is.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

why doesn't he have a name? how old is he, poor guy he's nameless haha!
are you not keeping a name he had before?


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

meganc66 said:


> why doesn't he have a name? how old is he, poor guy he's nameless haha!
> are you not keeping a name he had before?


He's 18 months old. No, he doesn't respond to it. It was Bo, but I don't much care for it and I don't think he does either ;P

Bo is short for Bodacious which is part of his registered name. We feel he deserves something a little better. Mainly though, I feel like a ******* calling a dog Bo. LOL


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

what are your plans for this bad boy?


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Pull boy pull! That's what! 

90 pounds of muscle, this boys goin to work. Hehe


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

-deleting multiples-


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

good deal, keep us posted!


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Yep.

I've wanted to get involved for a while. They have pulls over in Athens, TN all the time. 

Trance is too soft and sharp for pull work, and Indi's name and "work" don't even belong in the same sentence. Now I have a dog with some real potential. I hope it turns out how I hope.


----------



## My_Bullys_Keeper (Jul 22, 2009)

wow he is beautiful! good luck getting him ready for pulling! he looks like he's be real good at it lol


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

beautiful boy. indis still my fav tho haha  ---shane


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He is a handsome fellow. I hope he works out well for you and your WP dream. Keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Great looking guy!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

from the real camelot kennel or... the other one..?


----------



## rollincoal (Aug 20, 2009)

Indica said:


> Yep.
> 
> I've wanted to get involved for a while. They have pulls over in Athens, TN all the time.
> 
> Trance is too soft and sharp for pull work, and Indi's name and "work" don't even belong in the same sentence. Now I have a dog with some real potential. I hope it turns out how I hope.


What part of mid tn do you live in. I live in Murfreesboro there are pulls in milton tn thats about 30 to 40 min from murfreesboro


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Cute! LOL One of my females is named Bodacious. She is Dacious or Bodie or Bodie-O for short when I am lazy, but usually I call her Bodacious.

That name doesn't suite him though IMO. He looks more like his name should be something like
Kong
T-Rex
...Mainly because of his stature.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

What about Ivanhoe, then you can say "HEAVE HO!" on the wp track...lol! Ivanhoe was a beast if you will recall....


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Nizmo357 said:


> from the real camelot kennel or... the other one..?


Lol, there's some drama for you.

I will post his pedigree for you. In a very disorganized copy/paste sort of way. a few new pictures, uploading them now.

LOL @ Ivanhoe! We're thinking Vegas, but nothing for sure yet.

We live in Lebanon, just north of Murfreesboro, I moved from the boro about 6 months ago.

*Sire
PR PETERSON'S BAD BULL	Sire
PR PETERSON/LOPEZ'S RED KING	Sire
PR PETERSON'S DIAGO	Sire
PR PETERSON'S ROCK
Dam
PR ANDY'S SWEET DIXIE
Dam
PR PETERSON'S MORTICIA	Sire
PR CAMELOT'S THE DUKE
Dam
PR CAMELOT'S RED ROZINA
Dam
PR PEDRO'S LADY	Sire
PR PETERSON'S PLAYBOY	Sire
PR PETERSON'S SHERMAN TANK
Dam
PR CAMELOT'S RED CRICKET
Dam
PR PETERSON'S RED DIXIE	Sire
PR PETERSON'S SHERMAN TANK
Dam
PR SEXY LITTLE LADY
Dam
PR DELOATCH/PETERSON'S BERTHA	Sire
PR PETERSON'S RED MAN	Sire
PR PETERSON'S DIESEL	Sire
PR OLSZEWSKI'S RAZOR
Dam
PR OLSZEWSKI'S ROCK CANDY
Dam
PR PETERSON'S MORTICIA II	Sire
PR SHERMAN'S SCOOBY MYTHOLOGY
Dam
PR PETERSON'S MORTICIA
Dam
PR PETERSON'S BABY GIRL	Sire
PR PETERSON'S BAD BULL	Sire
PR PETERSON/LOPEZ'S RED KING
Dam
PR PEDRO'S LADY
Dam
PR PETERSON'S DAKOTA	Sire
PR SASELLIS GRAPE VINE
Dam
PR KIM'S CALAMITY JANE
*























































More pics coming, they take a while to upload. He's a bit overweight so are going to start running him everyday to trim him up. He spent 99.9% of his time on a short chain where we I bought him, so it's exercise time!


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

*And More Photos!*

Here are some more, he is very big and very bully, but definitely not blue and very DA. Typical Camelot/Peterson pup.


----------



## rollincoal (Aug 20, 2009)

You outta check milton out they have shows, pulls and agility contest once a month.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Really? That's awesome. I'll go to the next one if I can. I'll do a search and see if they have a website.

Is it all breed or club sanctioned?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

good luck on the dog!!!!!! i think you could definitely work some weight off of him and get him more ripped


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

post his ped

Will you be at the next UKC show in Athens? We will be there.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> post his ped
> 
> Will you be at the next UKC show in Athens? We will be there.


Won't be ready to participate then I don't think. How often do they have shows there?

But yeah, he needs to be conditioned. He's got the right physiology to get ripped up pretty easily, seeing he's all ready muscular and he lived his life on a short chain. Ran him a bit yesterday, he seems to enjoy it. Think he will LOVE the pull work. Can't wait to get started.

He's still stressing about the move though. He has only left the kennel 3 times in his life, so he's taking a little while to adapt to his environment. He has panted pretty much non-stop since he's been here due to stress. He sticks right by me when I have him in the yard and follows me around. Something I didn't expect from a dog with such a dominant/serious temperament. Figured he'd be out exploring and pretty much ignoring me, but not the case. He's real smart, looks me in the face all the time, which is a good sign. I appreciate a dog that looks me in the face, lol.

---
Well, we did some pulling today! He did GREAT @ 350#


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Sire's Pedigree
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [160738] :: PETERSON'S BAD BULL

Dam: PR DELOATCH/PETERSON'S BERTHA 
No online pedigree for her, I'll have to put it in myself.


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry but, I am confused.Is he a Pitbull,or Amstaff .?Or what?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

he's an American Bully


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

now that is what you call a nice looken bully!!!!


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

hell no they wont go said:


> now that is what you call a nice looken bully!!!!


Why thank you!



Will post some work pics today.


----------



## kbfpits (Apr 4, 2010)

very nice stud he's a pure peterson male had a boy off him here's a pic ur BO/A GIRL NAMED BILLY,BREEDING..!!..!







:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
do u still have this stud...???????????


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

The first dog sure is cute, I would not have guessed he went 90 pounds. Is this second dog one of his offspring?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Beautiful dog, he has a very nice head and pretty eyes. Not a fan of that spiked harness at all though..


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

kbfpits said:


> very nice stud he's a pure peterson male had a boy off him here's a pic ur BO/A GIRL NAMED BILLY,BREEDING..!!..!
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> do u still have this stud...???????????


No, I traded Bo back for his son. A Bo x Dreamer breeding. Vegas is his name, I do believe he will outshine his father. ;P


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

post more in the future, he's handsome.


----------



## ah pits (Apr 14, 2010)

he's a beautiful boy conrgats.


----------

